# making own lure,bait,paste,whatever...



## beavertrapper

guys im looking for cost effective way to make my own lure (bait,paste, whatever) for raccoon mainly but other things also.....does anyone have a reciepe they are willing to share or a book the would recommend for this topic????????


----------



## youngdon

If no one else chimes in Catcapper can help you out.


----------



## Ruger

Would love to see some recipes!!!


----------



## jswift

Many years ago I would start with a gallon jar full of mice.

Bury the jar but leave the lid loose and let everything rot down.

After 9-12 months I had a paste type bait that worked fairly well on coyotes.


----------



## catcapper

raccoon lure 1 oz. trout oil
2 oz. glycerin oil
1 oz. wild cherry oil
2 drops tonquin musk (imitation)
1/4 oz. phenyl acetic crystals
1/4 muskrat glands
1/4 oz. beaver castor Mix well and age at least 8 weeks

I think lures are mostly a waste of time for raccoon, since the majority of trappers use the "in your face" style of sets. A raccoon lure like this will put fur in your traps, but IMO, it won't snap their head around, and grab their attention.

I use bait and/or visual attractors when chas'in the masked little rascals. Salted skip jack w/ glycerin and grape jelly (separated at set) will catch damn near any raccoon stroll'in the streams.

Theres an interesting thread coming this fall on PT. I've been using a homegrown cat lure that seems hot stuff for the kitties for the last few years, and I'm gonna send a jar to Wayne (Ruger) for this seasons cat run. We'll start a---follow me through the season thread--- and see if this "Top Secret Cat Lure"lol, from up high in the rocky mountains increases cat catches over in his country.

Gotta head down to the Parker clinic in a while so I'll be back in a day or two.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Travel safe my friend !


----------



## hassell

Yes trout in the jar for the summer, add your own caught castor or glands to keep the cost down, only thing boughten was the glycerin which wasn't added until it was to be used.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Catcapper I could use a good cat lure...Beavertrapper here is a few good lure makers that have books; Johnny Thorpe, Russ Carman, Nick Wyshinski and Kellen Kaatz to name a few... what are you after other than beaver and raccoon? Lure ingredients are not cheep...ie: catcappers raccoon Lure: I can't find Trout Oil but Fish Oil is around $7 a Pint, Glycerine Oil $6 Pint, 1oz. Wild Cherry Oil $3, Tonquine Musk 1oz. $5.50, Phenyl Acetic Acid 1oz. $4, Muskrat Glands 1oz. $5.50 and Beaver Castor 1oz. $4.50...=$35.50


----------



## hassell

Catch your own fish and just buy the glycerine.


----------



## Jonbnks

I have a friend who uses dry cat food, and then adds cherry or strawberry flavoring to it. Othertimes he'll use marshmellows. He only uses this bait with dog proof traps.


----------



## olsonfia

Ill second dry cat food. Or dog food for that matter. This was for conibear set ups. We would take a 5 gal bucket and cut slots down the top for the springs of the trap to slide into set the bucket in a fenceline. Put a handfull of food in the back of the bucket and then arm the trap. Caught many raccoons this way. Even put a sardine or two in there if they werent comin in to the cat food. We did this on our farm where the dogs n cats weren't gonna get in em. Just an idea for ya to throw around


----------



## Ruger

catcapper said:


> raccoon lure 1 oz. trout oil
> 2 oz. glycerin oil
> 1 oz. wild cherry oil
> 2 drops tonquin musk (imitation)
> 1/4 oz. phenyl acetic crystals
> 1/4 muskrat glands
> 1/4 oz. beaver castor Mix well and age at least 8 weeks
> 
> I think lures are mostly a waste of time for raccoon, since the majority of trappers use the "in your face" style of sets. A raccoon lure like this will put fur in your traps, but IMO, it won't snap their head around, and grab their attention.
> 
> I use bait and/or visual attractors when chas'in the masked little rascals. Salted skip jack w/ glycerin and grape jelly (separated at set) will catch damn near any raccoon stroll'in the streams.
> 
> Theres an interesting thread coming this fall on PT. I've been using a homegrown cat lure that seems hot stuff for the kitties for the last few years, and I'm gonna send a jar to Wayne (Ruger) for this seasons cat run. We'll start a---follow me through the season thread--- and see if this "Top Secret Cat Lure"lol, from up high in the rocky mountains increases cat catches over in his country.
> 
> Gotta head down to the Parker clinic in a while so I'll be back in a day or two.
> 
> awprint:





catcapper said:


> raccoon lure 1 oz. trout oil
> 2 oz. glycerin oil
> 1 oz. wild cherry oil
> 2 drops tonquin musk (imitation)
> 1/4 oz. phenyl acetic crystals
> 1/4 muskrat glands
> 1/4 oz. beaver castor Mix well and age at least 8 weeks
> 
> I think lures are mostly a waste of time for raccoon, since the majority of trappers use the "in your face" style of sets. A raccoon lure like this will put fur in your traps, but IMO, it won't snap their head around, and grab their attention.
> 
> I use bait and/or visual attractors when chas'in the masked little rascals. Salted skip jack w/ glycerin and grape jelly (separated at set) will catch damn near any raccoon stroll'in the streams.
> 
> Theres an interesting thread coming this fall on PT. I've been using a homegrown cat lure that seems hot stuff for the kitties for the last few years, and I'm gonna send a jar to Wayne (Ruger) for this seasons cat run. We'll start a---follow me through the season thread--- and see if this "Top Secret Cat Lure"lol, from up high in the rocky mountains increases cat catches over in his country.
> 
> Gotta head down to the Parker clinic in a while so I'll be back in a day or two. Anxious to try your cat lure gonna do my best to give it run for it's money this next season.
> 
> awprint:


----------



## Ruger

Don't know what I did!! Any ways, Catcapper anxious to try out the lure, I plan on giving it a run for it's money.


----------



## beavertrapper

thanks guys.....AZ im trying to catch anything i can legally....but its mainly raccoon,yotes,muskrats and beaver....the beaver that I trap, i harvest all the castor gland from them....I hav never bought beaver castor gland. Ill try some of the ideas this fall....thanks again guys


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good luck beavertrapper, at least you have the castor and the oil sacs to start with...


----------



## Bcastin

I use DPs and my recipe is easy. I get a 16oz jug of cheap fish oil from Minnesota trap, a 1oz bottle of shellfish oil, and a bag of the cheapest dry cat food. Mix it all together and you're done. I fill up the dp with it and scatter some around (can't catch them on credit lol)


----------



## catcapper

youngdon said:


> Travel safe my friend !


Thanks Don.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper

All you DIY'ers can make a great cat/fox bait by just remembering the 3 B's--- Bunnies, Beaver and Bobcat<--- in that order. So simple, even your wife (or caveman) can do it. Take whichever one of the B critters you may have lay'in around and cut it into 2"x2" chunks. Put the pieces of meat in a glass bowl and let'em set out in the air (semi cool place) for a few days till the meat turns a greyish color. The tainted meat will have a stronger scent to it than fresh cut.

Once tainted, "rub"--- and I mean rub salt into the meat. Don't be shy--- rub it in there. This will preserve your chunk bait and it will last longer at your set. Stick it in the freezer until ready for use.

For you cold weather folks--- add a bit of glycerin prior to season.

awprint:


----------



## beavertrapper

thanks catcapper..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Semi cool place? That won't work here...


----------



## Tanner

Chunked carp that is well salted and preserved seems to work pretty good. Chuck it in the back of a pocket set and shoot some fish oil along the bank and you're good. Catfish food pellets mixed with molasses make an excellent DP bait up until it starts to freeze. I've also put that in the back of pockets and had good success.


----------

